
On-Demand Attorneys? This Chicago Startup Is Making It a Reality - JSeymourATL
https://www.americaninno.com/chicago/chicago-startup/on-demand-attorneys-this-chicago-startup-is-making-it-a-reality/
======
jaclaz
Are these numbers a typo?

>Now a year after launching LawCo, Glennon says the startup has about 125
attorneys available on the platform and has matched more than 20 cases.

That is 1.7 cases/month and 0.16 cases/lawyer/year. And in any case a total of
20 cases/year.

